# Cherry Triangles



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 12, 2004)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                             Cherry Triangles

Recipe By     : 
Serving Size  : 1    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Breads

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
                        Filling:
     3/4  cup           sugar
   5      tablespoons   cornstarch
     1/4  teaspoon      salt
   2      cans          water-packed cherries (17-oz. each)
   1      tablespoon    unsalted butter
                        Few drops of red food coloring (optional)
                        Pastry:
     2/3  cup           milk (scalded and cooled to lukewarm)
   1      package       active dry yeast
   1      cup           unsalted butter (2 sticks)
   2 1/2  cups          all-purpose flour
   4                    egg yolks -- lightly beaten
                        Icing:
     1/4  cup           unsalted butter (1/2 stick)
     1/2  teaspoon      vanilla
   2      tablespoons   heavy cream
   1 1/2  cups          confectioners' sugar

For filling: In a medium saucepan, combine the sugar with the cornstarch and salt. 
Drain the cherries, reserving 1 cup of the liquid. Whisk the reserved cherry juice into the saucepan. Heat to boiling, reduce the heat, and simmer until the mixture is thick, about 4 minutes. Do not overcook. Add the butter, cherries and food coloring, if using. Cool, stirring occasionally.

Preheat oven to 350 F.
For pastry: In a small bowl, combine the milk and the yeast. In another bowl, cut the butter into the flour with a knife. Blend with a pastry blender until the mixture has the texture of coarse crumbs. Stir in the milk mixture and the egg yolks. Mix thoroughly.
 Transfer the dough to a lightly floured board and knead about 10 times (turns). 
 Divide the dough in half. Roll out one half to fit an 11-1/2 x 17-1/2-inch jellyroll pan, and place it in the pan. Spread the cooled cherry mixture over the surface of the dough.
 Roll out second half of the dough and place it over the top of the cherry filling. Pinch edges together. Let stand in a warm place for 15 minutes. Bake the pastry on middle rack of the oven until golden brown and firm to the touch, 45 to 55 minutes. Cool on a rack for 10 minutes.

For icing: In a large bowl, beat the butter with vanilla and cream. Add the sugar and beat until smooth. Spread over partially cooled pastry. Cool completely. Cut into 3-inch squares, then cut the squares in half diagonally.

Makes 48 triangles

Note: I've made these for years, and they are a family favorite! SG



                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## MJ (Dec 16, 2004)

I love cherries! Thanks YankeeGal57


----------

